# Feeding Raw fish



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

sirvaan said:


> Hello everybody
> Toby now is 4 month old and he started RMB about 1 month ago and he is doing good with that. He can eat all part of chickens with now problem. About cow and lamb he is ok. He cannot break down the bones of cow or lamb but he will eat the meat on bones.
> My main problem is fish. He doesn't like fish and maybe he doesn't know how to eat whole fish or maybe smell of raw fish is not what he likes.
> I want your experience about giving whole raw fish to toy poodle puppy.
> ...


I don't feed my dogs cow or lamb bones if they're weight bearing bones. They can break teeth. But it sounds like Toby is doing great. If he doesn't like fish, I don't know what to do about that. You might just put a tiny bit in his other food and see if he'll get some that way. Or try it from time to time to see if he's changed his mind. Otherwise, some people don't feed fish but feed a high quality fish oil every day as a supplement. I wish I could be more help but my dogs love their fresh sardines. They go nuts over it. Good luck.


----------



## sirvaan (Feb 28, 2016)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> I don't feed my dogs cow or lamb bones if they're weight bearing bones. They can break teeth. But it sounds like Toby is doing great. If he doesn't like fish, I don't know what to do about that. You might just put a tiny bit in his other food and see if he'll get some that way. Or try it from time to time to see if he's changed his mind. Otherwise, some people don't feed fish but feed a high quality fish oil every day as a supplement. I wish I could be more help but my dogs love their fresh sardines. They go nuts over it. Good luck.


I give him lamb ribs. My problem is i don't want give him just chickens bones. I don't know is it right to give him just one sorce bones?

Sent from my LG-H960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, ribs. They should be okay, though mine had trouble with pork ribs...too hard and dense I think. I'm no expert, but from what I gather, it's not too important what bones they get because you're trying to get them calcium and other things that are present in all bones. It would be worth further research though. It's the meat I think, that makes a difference if it's varied. I have tried goat pieces that have meat and I don't know what kind of bones. (they're from Hare today, gone tomorrow, an online place to get good stuff.) And I've given them other bones but they seem to have difficulty with them when they're too hard or dense. (I have one very small toy Poodle, another regular sized toy Poodle and a 10 lb Chi mix) So I've pretty much succumbed to giving just chicken bones. (neck pieces, wing parts, chicken and duck feet) They're the most flexible and easy to chew for my tiny dogs. And since there's very little meat on those, I put in their bowl other meat.... chicken, pork, beef, goat, duck, lamb, fish etc etc and raw green tripe and organ meat.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Just want to mention, never feed raw salmon.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I have never read that dogs should have a variety of bone types. I exclusively feed chicken necks for bones but I feed a wide variety of meats. Never feed your dog a weight bearing Bo e or they can crack their teeth. Try cooked fish.


----------



## Critterluvr (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't think that there is any reason to feed fish if your dog doesn't like it. Just make sure that you are using a couple of different protein sources when feeding your dog, otherwise allergies can develop....but there is no reason that you have to feed fish. 
Also, dogs can eat salmon raw and mine do. It's just recommended that you freeze it first for a period of time before feeding it to them. Mine love it, if they didn't like it I wouldn't bother feeding it to them.

Also, nothing is wrong with just feeding chicken bones, especially if you have a small dog and feeding larger bones is a concern. Just don't do it everyday..... give an alternate protein source (a ground mix of say lamb or beef) on those days. I give my dogs chicken carcasses about three days a week and use a beef or turkey ground mix the other days. That way I know they aren't getting too much bone, and also I'm giving them a variety or protein rather than just chicken.


----------

